# LD spouses should be made to watch this !



## Cleancut (Jun 27, 2014)

Hey all, after spending a few years wondering how to get my marriage back on track and many conversations, I finally showed something to my wife that made her understand the dynamic in our relationship.
"The sex starved marriage" can be seen on YouTube.
We are in our late thirties and we're having sex once every 3 or 4 days. I was becoming resentful, hurt and withdrawn from the relationship, exactly as described in the video.
Once DW watched this, she FINALLY realised how important sex is to our relationship.
I hope others may find similar results.
Cheers


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Once every 3 to 4 days?

I was getting sex once a month for most of my marriage and my LD wifee didn't see this as a major issue.

Now, today, its more like 2x week. She still can goes weeks of no sex though.

Still not enough for me but its a step in the right direction.

Amazing video and bookmarked.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

MW Davis' book the Sex Starved Marriage helped save my marriage, so yes a great video.

My SSM it was once every several months, now it is mostly twice a week, which is something we can both live with.


----------



## Joey2k (Oct 3, 2014)

Once every 3 or 4 days would be ideal for me. I need a couple of days in between.


----------



## AnonymousGal (Apr 26, 2015)

Watched it and I still have no interest in engaging in unwanted sex under the guise of that's how he expresses love/feels love. If a complete disregard for the desire and interest of the person you're having sex with is how you feel love/express love I'm okay without such love...for me that's far too akin to calling rape love.


----------

